# Half my heart is in Japan



## Phoenix14 (Mar 12, 2014)

I write this thread with a heavy heart and I just need to vent and cry. My husband was stationed in Japan and I sacrificed a lot to keep our family together even giving up my own military career in the process. I hit a major depression loneliness hit me hard and being a first time mom with no family around. As well as a husband whose hours were all over the place was tough. After getting diagnosed with PTSD from past Domestic Violence issues(which I am proud to say I am a survivor) depression and insomnia, my husband and I were given the green light to move in order for me to get a companion. We ended up with a beautiful German Shepherd which I named Phoenix which the name alone means so much. She bonded with my daughter immediately and would never leave our side. At the playground she would follow us underneath the playground bridges and basically guard us. I never felt so protected and safe since my abuse. After getting her I was able to wean off of my medications, I got out more, and became a better mother for it. 

Sadly my husband got the green light to separate from the military early a whole year ahead of time, but with not enough time to book a ticket for our Phoenix. We couldn't afford at the time to take her with us so we left her with a loving family until we could save up the money. Plus we bought a foreclosure so there was work to do before it would be safe for her to come. Turns out that was the worst idea. Because of United Airlines horrible pet rules she is over the weight limit for an escorted flight with the shipping company on Okinawa Camp Canine. Which means the 2700 we saved and the 5000 we prepared to spend is now 6500 to get her back.

The family that has her LOVES her so much and they are willing to keep her. But my heart is breaking and I can't stop crying about it. I am not writing this to ask for money(so please do not assume or offer)it's more of me venting and letting her go. My own therapy I guess. I have never in my life have met or seen a dog so young so loyal to her family. I don't know if I will ever meet a shepherd like Phoenix or feel as protected as I did with her. I am sad and I am grieving but at least she is safe and with a family who will love her as much as I do.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

O.k. On the one hand I admire your willingness to move on....on the other hand IMHO you should keep working on getting her back, especially since she has helped so much with your PTSD.

We have breeders on this board who import dogs and know the different airlines and rules, we have military members who may know of programs to assist with transport of dogs.

IMO you should not give up on this quite yet..... Let's keep this thread bumped up for a couple of days and maybe we can get some ideas to help you get your girl back home with you. O.k. With you?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would start a go fund me account.

I'm sure there are plenty of giving people who would help people in our military!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> O.k. On the one hand I admire your willingness to move on....on the other hand IMHO you should keep working on getting her back, especially since she has helped so much with your PTSD.
> 
> We have breeders on this board who import dogs and know the different airlines and rules, we have military members who may know of programs to assist with transport of dogs.
> 
> IMO you should not give up on this quite yet..... Let's keep this thread bumped up for a couple of days and maybe we can get some ideas to help you get your girl back home with you. O.k. With you?


Here's a bump...

Maybe David Winners might be able to give some advice here?

Susan


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

You obviously have a special bond with Phoenix! Please don't give up! Follow the advice of the other posters. There are too many sad stories please make this one have a happy ending!


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Heart-wrenching. All I can offer is prayers that a resolution is found and your fur baby can be reunited with you.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your kind words this was suppose to help me not cry more you all have tugged the heartstrings. The owner of camp canine is still going to try her best in getting weight off of the kennel that we have. Phoenix has grown quite a bit. They say she is 34inchs in height and 62lbs. If only petmate made height extension kits the Navigator would be perfect as it is half the weight of the Sky Kennel. United charges per cubic inch it is so unfair. As far as a Go fund me I appreciate the kindness of others but my husband would never allow it the whole pride thing I as well wouldn't feel so great about it. I guess it's that old school raising work for what you want. We still have a week to see what we can do I promise to keep you all posted


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Does it have to be United?

I will send David a PM with a link to this thread he may have some suggestions.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Mar 12, 2014)

I believe that is the only one out of Okinawa.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Phoenix14 said:


> I believe that is the only one out of Okinawa.



I believe there are more than 1 major flying out of Okinawa...check into using American Airlines and their partners as they offer a significant military discount.

SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Where does your buddy need to be shipped from and to ?


SuperG


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

American Airlines has a few flights. But yeah seems like united is the main one. Would it be possible to use Japan Airlines?

I sent a PM to David Winners. He is a recently retired military dog handler who may know some tips or groups that can help. (Good idea Susan!)

Btw - your family sacrificed to be a part of the military. Therefore a wee bit of help getting your dog home to you would be, IMO, a deserved "hand up".


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Beat me to it. . :thumbup:

(As for United...  on them!)




SuperG said:


> I believe there are more than 1 major flying out of Okinawa...check into using American Airlines and their partners as they offer a significant military discount.
> 
> SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Phoenix14 said:


> I appreciate the kindness of others but my husband would never allow it the whole pride thing I as well wouldn't feel so great about it. I guess it's that old school raising work for what you want.


Admirable trait....you and your husband are not alone. There are 2 sides to the coin however..."old school" also involves the quality of a fellow human pitching in when the desire exists. 


SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I don't necessarily know that United is the culprit.....many times when it comes to shipping pets....the rate and logistics change once the pet is of a certain size....hence...a dog of a certain weight coupled with crate...overall weight and dimensions gets treated as "cargo" and specific rates apply.


SuperG


----------



## Phoenix14 (Mar 12, 2014)

That is exactly what happened she is regarded as cargo. I did however just get an email from the owner of Camp Canine. 

"Don't panic. Let's find out how much she weights exactly first. I have a giant kennel that is 40 lbs. We could trade our giant kennel for yours. At 40 lbs is would save us 4 lbs and I could take some more weight off the kennel by adding a few more air holes....not too many. 


I have already talked to the airline and it is acceptable to do that. I will make the holes at the airline warehouse to make sure it is done right. I can add the water bottle, bowl and bedding after the weight her in.


I know you are going to the worst case, but lets wait until we have answers. I have a flight leaving March 19th that we could use and that would give us the time to make sure she will fit under the 99 lbs limit."


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Cool.........let's hope a solution has been found.....


Keeping fingers crossed for ya


SuperG


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Understood but the price hike is quite hefty, especially for a military family. 




SuperG said:


> I don't necessarily know that United is the culprit.....many times when it comes to shipping pets....the rate and logistics change once the pet is of a certain size....hence...a dog of a certain weight coupled with crate...overall weight and dimensions gets treated as "cargo" and specific rates apply.
> 
> 
> SuperG


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Good deal.

Please keep us posted.

If I may suggest, also keep working on back up options.

Always good to have plan B, plan C....




Phoenix14 said:


> That is exactly what happened she is regarded as cargo. I did however just get an email from the owner of Camp Canine.
> 
> "Don't panic. Let's find out how much she weights exactly first. I have a giant kennel that is 40 lbs. We could trade our giant kennel for yours. At 40 lbs is would save us 4 lbs and I could take some more weight off the kennel by adding a few more air holes....not too many.
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Okay.....can't help myself....being a smart ass and all....well, maybe it is a plausible "option"

" *If I may suggest, also keep working on back up options.

Always good to have plan B, plan C...*."

The description of the overall weight in question seems to be a matter of a few pounds possibly...whether the shipment of the dog is subjected to cargo rates or pet rates....If we are talking a few pounds....if the dog could go on a slight diet and shed the required weight to be eligible for pet shipping rates...I might be inclined to do this, if and only if..it could be accomplished in a healthy fashion...Might make it my plan C or D.....or am I just crazy?...I'm guessing that was a rhetorical question..

SuperG


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Fly her Pet Safe - United out of Taiwan. 

3000 bucks for 70-100 pounds


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

1-800-575-3335

Is your husband still on terminal leave?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

David Winners said:


> Fly her Pet Safe - United out of Taiwan.
> 
> 3000 bucks for 70-100 pounds



David. Does that include the weight of the carrier? Cause I think that's the hold up. The dog, combined with the 40lb weight of the travel carrier are exceeding the 100lbs.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I need a geography lesson lol... 

Making some calls. I'm trying to see if the dog can take a military hop from Japan to the US somewhere.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

The weight includes kennel


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Blasted... It's Sunday. I'll make some calls tonight, when is Monday over there. 

If the husband is still on terminal leave or in retired status, he can take a MAC flight there, pick up the dog, and fly back. Possibly for free.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I think there is a cost, but it's reasonable, and the owner must travel with if I read it correctly.
http://www.amc.af.mil/shared/media/document/AFD-120103-003.pdf


----------



## Phoenix14 (Mar 12, 2014)

David Winners said:


> Blasted... It's Sunday. I'll make some calls tonight, when is Monday over there.
> 
> If the husband is still on terminal leave or in retired status, he can take a MAC flight there, pick up the dog, and fly back. Possibly for free.


I separated in 2012 and he just separated September 2014. Phoenix would be traveling from Okinawa, Japan to Houston, TX I will find out next Thursday from the shipper if the weight of the kennel can be taken down. She does her best to get the lowest rates and helps so many families in Okinawa. The next flight escorted will be 19 March. I am also worried because she isn't fixed yet I was waiting until she got here hoping the boarding place keeps her protected. It is a great facility the dogs are not locked up all the time. They have free roam and get to stay indoors. 

I would be afraid to have her on a diet I wouldn't want her to get sick from it. just for the 2 pounds. 

I also am about to go back to work my maternity leave is over it would be very difficult for either of us to fly to and from. I am staying positive especially with this outpouring of support and understanding from all of you. I am going to hold on to the hope that next week we can have good news. I'm going to let go of the worst case and hold on to the hope that maybe in a month I can post a reunited picture on this thread.

If only her ears weren't so big lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Many of us feel indebted to people like you. So giving something is small compared to all your service and sacrifice.

Please don't give up hope. There are a lot of people out there who can help, in more ways than one.

As for losing two pounds, that should not make her sick.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

How old is Phoenix? She is a beautiful girl I wouldn't give up on her either.

We don't just want a photo of the reunion, we request a video


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh, 2 pounds won't affect her health at all. Have tuem cut her food back!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Back up plan A+

David.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Mar 12, 2014)

llombardo said:


> How old is Phoenix? She is a beautiful girl I wouldn't give up on her either.
> 
> We don't just want a photo of the reunion, we request a video


 She is 1year and one month today. Im trying to stay positive and praying that it all works out. 

And for sure I promise if there is a reunion I will do Video and post it


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

O.K. I have to say this, may (probably will) get in trouble but it's for a good cause. I detect some fatalism, fear of loosing her in the end, wanting to let go now rather then have your heart broke again, maybe? This will work against you.

Pray with your feet moving. Put the intention out there, believe in it and fight for it.

When you ask, there is support for you to get your dog back because your family *deserves* to have her back, but you have to believe it, ask and act.

It's up to you and your husband, the support is already there. Camp Canine, David who knows much about this and people who can help too, people on this site and many others whose path you will not cross if you don't go down it......

/end Gwenny sermon

I am looking forward to a very happy ending!


----------



## Phoenix14 (Mar 12, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> O.K. I have to say this, may (probably will) get in trouble but it's for a good cause. I detect some fatalism, fear of loosing her in the end, wanting to let go now rather then have your heart broke again, maybe? This will work against you.
> 
> Pray with your feet moving. Put the intention out there, believe in it and fight for it.
> 
> ...


I don't know why you would think you would get in trouble. Honesty is always appreciated. You aren't wrong at all I am my own worst enemy. As far as asking for help. Another reason why I don't feel comfortable doing a gofundme and other outlets like that is because, we have a house, land, two vehicles. To me it's just not right their are more families out there who don't have much of anything and have no money to get their fur kids back. We have saved up we just didn't expect how bad much more it would be. I am honestly trying I got quotes from other shipping companies they were even more expensive. I have called united directly they told me I have to use a shipper if I am not travelling with her because it is an international flight. 

I should find out more tonight if we even have a chance at an escorted flight because that is what we are able to afford. But you aren't wrong with the fatalism. I feel like if I say shes coming and then she doesn't for the second time i'll be a mess again. I have been going at this for a month already. 

All of you have been giving me a little boost with every message lets say I went from totally negative to slowly stepping in a room of this could actually happen and yes we do deserve this.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm not getting anywhere on my end. I have to go to an airforce base to speak about this. They won't budge on the phone 

I wish the dog was in Korea. I have puerile there that could help. Have you heard anything recently?


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

What about this? Pilots N Paws Pet Rescue Services - Pilot Rescue for Pets


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for responding and the explanations. I better understand where you are coming from now.

I appreciate your sensitivity to other families but you not getting your dog back will not benefit them, yes?

Since this is a dog which you have bonded with and she helps you with your PTSD in addition to your family's military service it changes the paradigm IMO.

You didn't do any of this on a whim and had planned and saved accordingly to bring your dog home with you. The problem is a matter of ounces in the grand scheme and it's not right.

If you and your husband decide that accepting some donations is O.K. You can then pay it forward to other families. I've been on the giving side and the receiving side and that's all I ask and what I do, pay it forward. You could set something up to help other families get their pets back.

Another idea if the others don't pan out, how about a letter campaign to United, politely but persistently requesting they work with you on the cost? Get people, fellow military, GSD lovers, dog lovers to sign on to the letter. 







Phoenix14 said:


> I don't know why you would think you would get in trouble. Honesty is always appreciated. You aren't wrong at all I am my own worst enemy. As far as asking for help. Another reason why I don't feel comfortable doing a gofundme and other outlets like that is because, we have a house, land, two vehicles. To me it's just not right their are more families out there who don't have much of anything and have no money to get their fur kids back. We have saved up we just didn't expect how bad much more it would be. I am honestly trying I got quotes from other shipping companies they were even more expensive. I have called united directly they told me I have to use a shipper if I am not travelling with her because it is an international flight.
> 
> I should find out more tonight if we even have a chance at an escorted flight because that is what we are able to afford. But you aren't wrong with the fatalism. I feel like if I say shes coming and then she doesn't for the second time i'll be a mess again. I have been going at this for a month already.
> 
> All of you have been giving me a little boost with every message lets say I went from totally negative to slowly stepping in a room of this could actually happen and yes we do deserve this.


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

since she is going somewhere warm..how much weight would she lose by shaving her? I know, not the best idea, but a thought. When she got home you can embarrass her with silly clothes until she has her fur back. I hope you get her back! She deserves you as much as you deserve her!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I would scale back on food too. Puppy's weight fluctuated by 5 lbs at that age, and she never had any issues.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

blueangele said:


> since she is going somewhere warm..how much weight would she lose by shaving her? I know, not the best idea,


Yeah, bad idea. Hair barely weighs anything and this is not good for the dog's coat/skin.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Mar 12, 2014)

I have AMAZING NEWS!!! 

So turns out the family was lying to me. Phoenix is actually 57lbs I found out today when the shipper picked her up. There was just something not right about what the family was saying about a lot but I will leave it at that because they have done so much regardless. I am also sure it wasn't easy. We were already planning for a month of boarding to loose the weight and cut the kennel to make weight.

So with her being 57lbs we are switching kennels mine was 44lbs the shippers is 40lbs and with a cancellation she will be home in 4 DAYS!!!!!!

The best part is that she is letting us do a payment plan to help, the total cost will be $3000. Lets say my husband had to take the phone because I couldn't even talk I was crying so bad. 

This has honestly been a crazy experience and you all with your concern and kind words have helped me get through this. I honestly want to pay it forward and maybe start a campaign on social media or help others who have already started a project like this and help keep families together. I promise to get a video for you all. And lots of pictures!

The biggest lesson for me in all this is to believe that there is hope in all things. I am my own worst enemy and this has definitely taught me to keep my head up and to trust that things have an amazing way of working out.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Phoenix14 said:


> I have AMAZING NEWS!!!
> 
> So turns out the family was lying to me. Phoenix is actually 57lbs I found out today when the shipper picked her up. There was just something not right about what the family was saying about a lot but I will leave it at that because they have done so much regardless. I am also sure it wasn't easy. We were already planning for a month of boarding to loose the weight and cut the kennel to make weight.
> 
> ...


What wonderful news Do you think they lied because they wanted to keep her?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I couldn't take the pressure myself so I waited to hear good news! Congratulations!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

So happy for you !


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Woo Hoo!!! Great news!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:happyboogie: You need to post reunion photos!  Awesome news!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yahoo!!!...literally have tears in my eyes right now. Happy tears. 

You definately can do something to help other military families stay together with their pets. Social networking, media attention, working with airlines to offer discounts to military families flying their pets home. 

(Btw I just have to say shame on the family for putting you through the unnecessary stress...)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wonderful news!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhh......when things go right....how sweet it is !

Cheers to the reunion,


SuperG


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I am so happy right now that I am crying! Thank you so much for not giving up! This news has made my week







Ahhh I am so excited! Looking forward to the reunion video


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Wonderful news. ☝??


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Great news!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Phoenix14 (Mar 12, 2014)

Well the reunion happened not the way I planned but my poor girl had a LONG FLIGHT! She landed late last night in and we weren't allowed to take her out so no pictures there. But I snagged this shot this afternoon as she was running around. 

I got to say I am glad we got her back when we did. She is so skinny and there are a ton of behavior issues we will have our hands full working on. We already contacted a trainer near our town for basic obedience because the training we did went out the window but they did teach her paw  of all things... 

Phoenix was so worth every penny. Sure we could have bought new windows for our house, redo the bathroom, or just go on a shopping spree. But for the first time in 7 months when we moved here I finally feel at home. I finally feel safe again. I can actually get near the woods at night now which it scared me so much before. I can't even leave the room with out her crying which made me cry she is for sure a Velcro dog now. Before I couldn't even get her to lay with me. I hope I didnt' do any damage to her or cause her anxiety issues. 

For now it's time to get some meat on her bones and enjoy every minute with her twice as much as before. All of you who took the time to talk some sense into me THANK YOU! I honestly gave up and all of you kept me going. :wub::wub::groovy: Happy Endings do exist mine just came in the form of my Beautiful Japanese German Shepherd Phoenix:gsdsit:


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Love a happy ending! So happy for you and Phoenix. Welcome home, sweet pup!!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Beautiful <3


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

Heartwarming and what a beautiful smile you have!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So happy Phoenix is finally home with you.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

So happy for you. I hope Phoenix can blossom again under your care.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah...windows and bathroom re-dos can wait. There will never be another Phoenix. Sounds like she needed you as much as you need her. 

I was wondering how things went. Very, very happy for you and beautiful Phoenix! .


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so happy you are finally reunited. I know how long you worried over getting her here. You can feed her up now and let her gain her weight back. Enjoy having her with you. They are all velcro dogs but she may be a bit stickier for a while. I don't think you have harmed her at all. She will get over the separation. Just act normally for a while and she will settle down. Getting back into training will be fun for you and her. Congratulations on having your family all back in the same country! And, thank you for your service. :happyboogie:


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Super happy for you both! Thanks for the update


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

These are tears of happiness. Thanks God.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

What great news! I am so glad she is back home with you! I've got a huge smile on my face at my desk after reading this


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Really happy for you OP.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Glad she is home where she belongs. Give her a little time to adjust. Hope all goes well.


----------

